# Quickest way to get NIE from Javea



## tebear (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,
Does anyone have up-to-date info on quickest way to obtain your N.I.E. number please? We have conflicting advice. Denia seems the longest option. We have been told there may/may not be a same day office in Benidorm. Is Alicante or Valencia the nearest option to get N.I.E. number quickly? Or whats the quickest way of getting it?
Thanks for any advice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebear said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have up-to-date info on quickest way to obtain your N.I.E. number please? We have conflicting advice. Denia seems the longest option. We have been told there may/may not be a same day office in Benidorm. Is Alicante or Valencia the nearest option to get N.I.E. number quickly? Or whats the quickest way of getting it?
> Thanks for any advice


if you only want a NIE you can get that in Teulada - but you need an appt anyway

Denia is simple enough - go early on Friday morning & you'll be given an appt for the following week - & if you're registering as resident (I'm right, aren't I, that you need to do that?) they'll tell you _exactly _what you need as far as proof of income & healthcare is concerned - they'll give you all the forms , or you can download them from here


----------

